# Помогите оценить аккордеон



## oleg09 (7 Окт 2015)

День добрый. Помогите определить цену для продажи аккордеона Weltmeister calypso (состояние отличное,родной чехол. полноразмерный,концертный инструмент). Фото есть на авито,г.пятигорск.  И если можно еще  вопрос,есть ли ломанная дека в этой модели? Спасибо!


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2015)

oleg09 писал:


> День добрый. Помогите определить цену для продажи аккордеона Weltmeister calypso (состояние отличное,родной чехол. полноразмерный,концертный инструмент). Фото есть на авито,г.пятигорск.  И если можно еще  вопрос,есть ли ломанная дека в этой модели? Спасибо!


Про "концертный" это Вам показалось. Обычный полный 4-х голосный прямодечник. Никакой ломаной деки нет и в помине. Клапан открывает сразу все четыре голоса, а в ломаной 2+2. Он, конечно, не старый, но по звуку никакой. Сам бы я и за 40тр не купил бы. Хотя думаю, что тысяч за 40-60 можно непрофессионального покупателя, падкого на свежий инструмент, найти. Все зависит от РЕАЛЬНОГО состояния и от РЕАЛЬНОГО звука. По фото это все равно не определить.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Окт 2015)

В густонаселённых регионах можно начинать с 45 тр. В малообитаемых- с 60 тр. При отсутствии покупателей падать в цене потихоньку.


----------

